
Ask HN: Printing as a service, has anyone tried doing something like this? - jorgecastillo
If anyone has where could I read more? In my imagination it would work like this. I upload some documents I need to print. I go to a convenience store where there is a printer. With my smartphone I scan a QR code on the printer, I print what I want to print, I pay over the Internet. I get going to where I am supposed to be. If the printer is occupied I go to the next convenience store a few block away. I did a quick Google search but I didn&#x27;t find much info.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;encrypted.google.com&#x2F;search?q=printing+as+a+service
======
dandr01d
How is this different than existing commercial printing locations? AFAIK they
already offer printing of documents via web/mobile apps.

------
dsr_
FedEx online printing does this.

CostCo does this.

Other companies do it as a mail-your-printed-goods services.

